# Apple snail.



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

Yes I have a apple snail that is yellow. I have noticed that his/her shell is starting to look like it is shedding of some sort. But also it looks like she/he is getting bigger.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

If your water is too soft or otherwise the snail doesn't have enough calcium & magnesium available, the shell will start to melt and not grow properly. Snails kept on a big group will even gnaw on each other's shells in an effort to get what they need, making a big mess of them.


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

Well he is the only one in the tank and seems to be doing fine very active.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

even so, i'd test the hardness of your water. if it's soft and the pH is acidic, that snail probably won't last.


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

Oh ok thank you guys.


----------

